# Sobre los exorbitantes precios de esta empresa



## juanma (Ago 7, 2008)

Esta en deremate (naturalsuond) y vende cosas como, 

1capacitor 1uF/63V ==> *U$S600*

transductor de sonido ==> *U$S3500*

tweeter ==> *U$S400*

preamplificador valvular ==> *U$S1250*

y muchos etc muuuy caros.

http://listados.deremate.com.ar/_uiZ4750114

Alguien sabe algo de esa empresa? Son "normal" esos precios en el mundo audiofilo?

La empresa ofrece tambien un espacio de escuchar de sus productos, como para no quedarse con la foto y el precio.
No vivo en BsAs como para ir, nadie fue por esas casualidades?
Y si alguien puede que haga un sacrificio por el bien del foro


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2008)

Los productos de audio de alta fidelidad son carisimos... yo tuve la oportunidad de escuchar una demostracion de un equipo de 5 canales en esta empresa mexicana 

http://www.margules.com/

Y la verdad despues de escuchar algo asi ya nada suena igual..... recuerdo que pusieron un Cd normal de opera... solo cerrabas los ojos y podias saber donde estaba localizado cada instrumento y los cantantes.... como si estuvieras en una sala de conciertos real

Tambien pusieron cortos de algunas peliculas... en una donde habia un ataque de flechas literalmente podias escuchar todas las flechas pasando alrededor de ti y en alguna parte suena una persona susurrando detras de ti que me hizo voltear a ver si no habia nadie escondido.....

Lastima que no tengo para un equipo de esos... pero creanme... el mejor Sony no les llega a esa calidad...


----------



## juanma (Ago 7, 2008)

Se que el mundo Hi End es carisimo, pero me llamo la atencio que 1 (solo un) capacitor salga U$S600, por lejos supera ese capacitor el precio mi equipo de audio DIY jaja.

Hay otro articulo, unos parlantes a U$S16.000, aca en Argentina, me llamo tambien la atensión.

Y mas el hecho de que podes ir al local a hacer una escucha o que te ascesoren.
De onda ira para ver/escuchar. Llevo un par de CDs y todo jaja


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 7, 2008)

Respecto a los parlantes que escuche en esa ocasion no son parlantes normales... el cono esta hecho de ceramica, le pregunte al dueño por que los hacian asi y me comento que el carton normal se deforma al empujar el aire y la ceramica no

De los capacitores me imagino que tambien deben ser super especiales... incluso los cables de alimentacion (si ... como lo oyen) son especiales... yo no queria creer que tuvieran algun efecto y el dueño me hizo la demostracion... puso el equipo con un cable chino de los mas baratos que hay... lo encendio y se oia bien...(nada que comentar) pero cuando puso el cable original que colocan en sus equipos les juro que se oia un cambio en la calidad del sonido... es algo que solo puedes notar cuando hacen esa demostracion...


----------



## fernandob (Ago 7, 2008)

diria un amigo mio que ahi hay gato encerrado, estan lavando guita !

esa foto de el capacitor de 600 U$ es de una lata de atun "la campagnola" viejo (al aceite) ......

hay algo raro ahi, seran caros las cosas de alta fidelidad pero por esa guita tengo en casa a 3 minas del coro del colon que se cagan de hambre, y se duermen conmigo.....eso si, luego de cantarme un poquitin.  

yo no se si iria a mirar siquiera, seguro que te cobran por escuchar.

cosa rara, tenes razon .

*edito:*

aqui tienen el texto de un inductor de 450 dolares:

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

INDUCTORES  TOROIDALES:

Con una base hizo de los materiales especiales que nuestra puntería ha sido para apuntar histéresis y la saturación de las maneras que no se han hecho antes. 

Estas bobinas transformarán sus altavoces si están utilizadas conjuntamente con el alcance medio o los bassdrivers de sus altavoces. 

Además, los inductores se pueden colocar adyacente a uno a sin degradar su perfomance.

(traducción literal de fabrica)

NATURAL SOUND SE ENORGULLESE EN PRESENTAR LA INDUCTANCIA TOROIDAL DE CINTA DE PLATA REVESTIDA EN SEDA AL ACEITE. 

ESTE ES EL ULTIMO PASO DE DUELUND EN LA FABRICACION DE INDUCTORES Y SOMOS EL PRIMER PAIS DEL MUNDO EN UTILIZARLA.

Duelund afirma que esta inductancia es la puerta a una nueva dimensión para la reproducción de música.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


para mi esa gente son unos genios, apuntan alto.....nosotros somos unos boludos , yo voy a empezar a venderme como es debido: mire señora , le cambie el carbon a el motor de su lustradora, pero le puse un carbon frances del siglo XV  (añejado) y le limpie todo con la franelita de mirtha legrand, y al final, mire el olor que sale de la lustradora, le puse rosa mosqueta para que se le inchen las tetas cuando huela, una pinturita, con esto usted es una gentlewoman, la diosa del barrio, todas sus amigas cotorras se van a morir de envidia porque ud. sera la reina de las pavos reales ..........Diosa ....se lo merece. 
y le cobro asi, el cuadruple y en dolares.
luego de unos años (si sobrevivo) voy a tener una clientela de aquellas.


PD: alguien sabe que maravillas genera ese inductor ?
tendra reactancia capacitiva a demas de inductiva ?, hfe como los T . ?
quien sabe que cosas mas.

capacitores de 650 U$ :
http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=19020035_capacitor-duelund-vsf-pure-foil-50uf
de 50 microfaradios !
y tiene 999 disponibles !!!!!!!!!!!! o sea un capital de mas de medio millon de dolares en capacitores solamente ( si encuentra mil giles para venderselos , sino .....no ).

este cable conector para parlantees es "una paqueteria" .......me hago encima de solo leer sus caracteristicas, apenas junte MIL DOLARES voy corriendo a comprarlo, mirenlo .

que me da ganas de ofertar en algunos para que les cobren la comision nada mas


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 8, 2008)

esteeeeeeee, pa mi que todo es irreal. hace rato que vi estos productos publicados. en mercado meparece. ahora yo pregunto, sabiendo como puede engañarnos la mente, eso lo saben, Chico3001, vos viste cuando cambiaban el cable?por que en n todo caso yo hari esa prueba sin mirar y que me haga sonar los 2 cables, y yo decirle cual es el original y cual el chino, obvio llevaria a alguien de mi confianza para que vea a mis espaldas que hace el tipo este. me parece que mas que vendedor comun debe de ser un millonario(mas vale un vivo cualquiera) y espero que nadie caiga entre sus garras, esto lo digocon todo respeto. saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2008)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> esteeeeeeee, pa mi que todo es irreal. hace rato que vi estos productos publicados. en mercado meparece. ahora yo pregunto, sabiendo como puede engañarnos la mente, eso lo saben, Chico3001, vos viste cuando cambiaban el cable?por que en n todo caso yo hari esa prueba sin mirar y que me haga sonar los 2 cables, y yo decirle cual es el original y cual el chino, obvio llevaria a alguien de mi confianza para que vea a mis espaldas que hace el tipo este. me parece que mas que vendedor comun debe de ser un millonario(mas vale un vivo cualquiera) y espero que nadie caiga entre sus garras, esto lo digocon todo respeto. saludos



Si... me toco ver como prendia el equipo con el cable chino y quito el cable barato, coloco uno nuevo y volvio a encenderlo y ejecutar la prueba, y curiosamente esa prueba nos la hizo por que nadie le creiamos que un cable de alimentacion tuviera que ver con la calidad del sonido


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 8, 2008)

Por eso mismo el oido puede engañar si ves que cable esta en funcionamiento. Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2008)

Si... pero no bajo esas condiciones 

Mi teoria en cuanto a la diferencia de funcionamientos es mas simple... creo que la fuente estaba mal diseñada, no me cuadra completamente que un cable de alimentacion tenga que ver con la calidad de sonido

Pero si es cierto que la calidad en el cable de las bocinas si influye en el sonido generado por estas, incluso me encontre esa diferencia en otro campo completamente diferente... Tengo amigos que les gusta modificar los motores convencionales de un automovil para lograr mayor velocidad, y lo primero que hacen es cambiar los cables de las bujias por otros con menor resistencia. Asi logran una mejor chispa


----------



## juanma (Ago 8, 2008)

De que componentes de buena calidad (caros) mejoran la calidad del sonido no hay dudas. Chico3001 tiene toda la razon.

No pretendo una discucion sobre los precios o componentes.
Solo pregunto por la empresa, algo de taaanto nivel por estos lugares me llamo la antecion y mas que puedas ir a escuchar.

Zeta Bola, esto no es nada irreal. Estas en Baires, asique esatria muy bueno de que fueras a "escuchar" a ese capacitor jaja hablando en serio, de verdad influye la calidad de los componentes


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 8, 2008)

mira, si supiera ande cornos estan, iria a escuchar que onda. de los componentes de calidad hacen un sonido mejor no te lo discuto. pero si cambiando el cable de alimentacion suena mejor, hasta el toma corriente y los cables de casa y por que no la termica tienen que hacer que ese sistema suene peor. o no, por que como el vendedor no te vende esas cosas no te manda fruta. que se yo, me queda la duda, vistessss. que equipo tienen esos componentes? alguno conoce?en serio lo digo. fotos?costos? me interesaria saber, para no pensar maly de paso cañazo, aprender un poco mas. saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 8, 2008)

Aqui en mexico un equipo de los que escuche (Margules Audio) debe andar alrededor de los 1000 Usd, y eso no incluye ni cables ni bocinas ni accesorios

Las bocinas me imagino que andaran en unos 3000 o 4000 Usd cada una... por que recuerdo que un tecnico rompio sin querer un cono y el dueño le queria cobrar alrededor de 1000 Usd


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 9, 2008)

Hola a todos, para añadir un poco mas de leña al fuego y en buena lid, ya que hay que reconocer que existen los extremos tanto de buenos recaros como de remalos y en remate, aqui les dejo un site que encontre hace tiempo, creado por los que "saben" y....... lo disfruté un monton, claro esta que no tenian chinos en las pruebas. http://matrixhifi.com/marco_directazul.htm luego de leer el curriculum entren a todos los links se que les va a gustar.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

pero quue buena pagina. para desmitificar varias cosas. ahora digo yo,Luis, de pillo no mas elegiste la pildora azul?jeje. saludos




P.Dero que buena pagina


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 10, 2008)

Como dije antes hay extremos, por ejemplo conozco amplificador que superan notablemente en calidad al promedio comercial, y como es lógico suponer su precio esta tanbien muy por encima de lo regularmente accesible, lo mismo sucede con parlantes y con los demás componentes de la cadena de audio. Pero en mi criterio el mundo del HI FI y HI END es una combinación de factores técnicos muy objetivos, y a su vez de otros elementos algo más subjetivos donde no solo se exalta lo natural del sonido reproducido sino cosas como calidad de los materiales y por supuesto nombres comerciales. Es algo así como la joyería de la electrónica, y por eso también los fabricantes más prestigiosos del ramo ponen esos precios, y si hay quien los pague, todos somos felices.  Es como en los automóviles aunque tienen cuatro ruedas y un volante nunca será igual viajar en un chinese que en un Ferrari. 

P.D. La píldora roja es para quienes van directo al punto, y en estos casos, las personalidades así rara vez sabrán apreciar los aterciopelados detalles y la dulzura de las notas reproducidas a través de los componentes producto del diseño de los mas cotizados artesanos tecnológicos que a lo largo de rigurosos procesos de control han conseguido al fin dar con el balance perfecto entre calidez y Bla Bla Bla…. (Ya estoy hablando como uno de ellos) En cambio la píldora azul es para los que no nos comemos todo lo que nos dicen, y aunque a veces escojamos el camino mas largo no quedamos satisfechos si no comprobamos la información que nos llega. Pero hay para todos los gustos.


----------



## santiago (Ago 10, 2008)

la pildora roja es para los que creen en los watts p.m.p.o

y una pregunta: no viste algun amplificador valvular en la prueba, por que se los aseguro nunca escuche un mejor sonido del que sale de un valvular, se los puedo asegurar, es un sonido casi magico, tambien se podria decir que te provoca emociones, cuando tenga plata me armo, o arreglo amplificador valvulares para armarme un home theater, se lo imaginan seria un sonido de superr calidad

ademas , por el tema precios, creo que es muy caro, te puedo asegurar que comparas ese amplificador de 3000usd con un buen amplificador valvular y el valvular lo pasa en muchos aspectos, es mas me entere que para grabaciones de orquestas sinformaciónnicas y demas, exigen la utilizacion de equipos valvulares


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

eyeyeye que mal me agarraron, un chistonto no se bancan? me extraña. aparte si buscas me parece que por lo menos 2 amplificadores valvulares hay. me hicieron calentar, y no escribo mas, sino en una de esas me voy pal lado de los tomates


----------



## santiago (Ago 10, 2008)

si, pero lo que no creo es que probaron los 2 amplificadores valvulares vs amplificadores transistorizados o integrados y no allan encontrado diferencia alguna, medio extraño

saludos


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 10, 2008)

vamos a comparar manzanas con manzanas, por favor, con los tuvos no se metan. 
P.D. por cierto les dejo otro enlace mas ortodoxo y latinoamerican (por fin) lo someto a su cosideracion. http://www.paritarios.cl/cultura_gran_tenor.htm


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 11, 2008)

siempre se esta en la duda de si realmente las valvulas suenan mejor o no que los transistores, o el vinilo suena mejor que el cd o cualquier medio digital. estos muchachas de matrix hicieron esas pruebas, hasta de cables, por que no empezar a creer otra cosa?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 11, 2008)

cito de la pagina: Pero en forma objetiva un amplificador antiguo no resiste ninguna prueba seria ni comparación frente a un Gran Tenor, aunque algunos defensores de los amplificador antiguos no lo quieran reconocer, motivados más que nada por el valor simbólico y romántico.

eso mismo no se puede decir de los defensores de las valvulas? lo digo por las pruebas realizadas por los de la pagina matrix


----------



## Luis Alonso (Ago 11, 2008)

Como he dicho antes, hay para todos los gustos, en mi experiencia los amplificador a válvulas por regla general suenan mejor que los de estado sólido, sin embargo, en contadas excepciones (Mcintosh, Rowlan, soundcraftmen) me he topado con lo contrario, por eso dije que en esto hay toda una serie de elementos subjetivos que no se miden ni con Audio Precisión, solo el oído prodigioso del mas refinado catador podrá apreciar esos detalles….  (No se lo digan a nadie el rey esta desnudo) ops:


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 11, 2008)

pero por eso, por regla general se dice que un valvular suena mejor, pero el oido que dice?y si se hace un transistorizado con componentes como los que ofrece naturalsound? que alguno lo haga y comente


----------



## juanma (Ago 11, 2008)

Volviendo sobre el hilo del post. Para los que vivan en BsAs, uno puede ofertar cualquiera de las ofertas y contactarse con el vendedor para ir a ver (escuchar) los amplificadores o parlantes.

Esto no es sobre si un amplificador a valvulas es mejor o no que uno con BJT, ademas hay varios post asi, sino ver que tan cierto hay de esa empresa sobre sus componentes. En europa no me extrañaria estos precios, pero aca....
Vi compacteras europeas de U$S12.000.

Fijensen en la deremate o mercadolibre si alguien esta interesado e ir.

Saludos!


----------



## santiago (Ago 11, 2008)

por las dudas yo no defiendo a las valvulas solo digo que suenan mejor, cuando estudiaba guitarra me di cuenta de que suenan mejor, con la guitarra , el organo, por supuesto, un buen amplificador a tr suena espectacular, pero con un grado mayor de previos y filtros, entienden lo que trato de decirles, yo me quedo co los tr, pero la valvula tiene un sonido espectacular y no me lo puede  negar nadie que aya escuchaado un buen valvular

saludos


----------

